# Angeln am Idrosee in Italien



## JoeMcEnroe (20. August 2009)

Hallo,

da ich nächste Woche an den Idrosee nach Italien fahre, hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.
Kennt jemand den See oder hat dort schon mal geangelt?
Wie sieht es mit Erlaubniskarten aus?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Joe


----------



## ralle (20. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln am Idrosee in Italien*

hier ev. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162378&highlight=idrosee


----------

